
Google’s new two-factor authentication system: Tap “yes” to log in - bpierre
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/06/googles-new-two-factor-authentication-system-tap-yes-to-log-in/
======
AdmiralAsshat
This requires that my phone either have data or be connected to wifi in order
to receive the push notification. Probably not a big deal for some, but I'll
probably hang onto Authenticator for now.

